# Truisms About Covid and Lockdown



## GaryHibbert (Oct 21, 2020)

I've noticed a few unfortunate facts of life while dealing with the Covid.
Gary


----------



## MJB05615 (Oct 21, 2020)

All very good Gary.  Especially the hand sanitizer.


----------



## Sowsage (Oct 21, 2020)

Lol! Good ones Gary !


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Oct 21, 2020)

Lol that first one is spot on!


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 21, 2020)

I especially like the first one - So true

Chris


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 22, 2020)

Good ones, Gary!!
Covid itself is not funny at all, but some of the jokes, like these, are Hilarious.
Like.

Bear


----------

